# Michigans Trimmed in White



## SirenFarms (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

I remeber someone from this forum had bought Michigans Trimmed in White at the taylor sale this year. She was def my fave pony in the catalog. I would love to see how she grew up!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 27, 2008)

I want to say, going off memory, someone in Michigan bought her and they are a forum member...but could be wrong...

Horse stud book says she is owned by L Fung or M. Gale Or K Zahs


----------



## SirenFarms (Nov 28, 2008)

yes i remeber someone on here posting after the sale that they bought her and nickerbocker kidd i believe. both of which i LOVED haha


----------



## BLACKWATER FARMS (Dec 1, 2008)

I have Michigan's Trimmed in White, right now she looks like a yak--lol--she's VERY furry

Dr. Linda K. Fung

Blackwater Farms, USA & Prairie de la Sommerau, FRANCE


----------

